# Eldrad Ulthran- Dark Eldar version



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

A little while ago, I had a commission to paint up an Eldrad Ulthran to be used with a Dark Eldar force (the ally rules have really allowed for some different kinds of forces).

The Uthwe color scheme already has lots of black to it, so just adding a sort of black light coloring did most of the work:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have always like purple and green schemes, and yours is a great example.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------

